

MIT launches new online learning initiative - ernestipark
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2011/mitx-education-initiative-1219.html

======
motter
This is a really exciting time to be a consumer (and indeed producer) of
online courses.

As somebody who is a few years out of university, being able to access the
courses that MIT, Stanford, Berkeley and others produce is really fantastic.

I can't help but feel there are many opportunities for startups in this space
as platform and service providers.

------
ovi256
There was much speculation at what price point online courses from big name
universities would be offered.

Now, Stanford and MIT have offered theirs for free. I wonder if this will
anchor the market at this point.

Couldn't be better for the large number of people out there who seek quality
learning. Let's hope it will work great!

------
karlzt
more discussion here: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3368607>

